# Very clingy dog!!!



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca has followed me everywhere today more than normal and sitting on me!! She's just had kennel cough and is much better. Eating and drinking fine but I am a bit worried she's ill. Or is she just having a clingy day?
Thanks all


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If she seems ok and happy and is eating ok then she's probably fine. They do vary from day to day - maybe it's a bit cooler so she wants more cuddles. If she is as energetic as usual when you walk her, then that's a good way of assessing her. Watch her for a couple of days and see how she goes. Hope everything's ok x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with Helen if she's not lethargic and everything else seems fine then I'd assume she's ok. Have you left her longer than normal recently? Or maybe just wanting to chill after being under the weather. She just loves you


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah thanks for your replies. She ran madly around the common but is now asleep. Again. Think you're right but will keep an eye on her. But I have to check myself as I move to make her more comfortable sitting on my head.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is quite a clingy puppy. But she's conked out today, she got stung by a bee whilst playing football with my boys.

Lovely thought of her sitting on your head


----------

